# My Indoor Display So Far - Monster Hunter Lodge



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*NOTE* Final added pictures are on page 3 of this thread.

This year's theme is "The Monster Hunter Lodge", a safehouse for hunters to come and relax, share stories, and enjoy exhibits of items collected around the world. The main room with the fireplace is the lounge (basically done), then there is the Armoury (working on it) and finally the Holding Cells (my office, so that will be set up last minute). I'll post if I add new photos!

http://www.ghoulfriday.com/image/tid/23


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweet! That display case is the bomb.

This is your best yet! Very classy.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Very nice. Clarissa is just creepy. Dolls were always my creepy childhood fear.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I love it. 

Awesome.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement folks. I appreciate it 

I've added a couple more items, including a nice cross on the wall.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*Anyone have suggestions on this one?*

So, in the weaponry room I have display case of weapons and then this window treatment. I haven't taken a look at it with a coloured light in the chandelier (maybe blue), and that might be all it needs...but something is missing. I'll have a spread of food on the table.










Perhaps if I cover the chairs...it just needs something.

On the other side of the room is the announcement board and Bubblehead.

(you can see everything that's up so far here ..except bubblehead who is floating around on the forum somewhere)


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not too good with window treatments but that pillory should be down lower where your guests could try it on for size. A nice photo op. And of course everything in that room is incredible!


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

sweet looks wicked wish I could have things like that but my crazy 3 year old might get Ideas for her younger bro...lol lol....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Man, if I had a bigger house I'd love to try teh interior decorating, too.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Northern Touch said:


> sweet looks wicked wish I could have things like that but my crazy 3 year old might get Ideas for her younger bro...lol lol....


hee hee hee. I'm all about empowering the older sister, but I suppose you have to draw the line somewhere.



Sickie Ickie said:


> Man, if I had a bigger house I'd love to try teh interior decorating, too.


Really? I live in a bungalow so we don't have THAT much space. In fact, in my experience, the smaller the space, the better it is to decorate inside. The trick is removing what you don't need and replace it with your halloween decorations. I store all my halloween stuff in bins, so when I empty the bins of their items, I fill them back up with my 'year round' stuff that doesn't fit in with the theme. Everything else gets 'halloweenized". I encourage you to give it a go. It's great to have a haunted yard, but there's something exciting about sitting in your haunted living room.

OH and spider Rider..I can only imagine the trouble my guests might get into with that pillory!  Great idea though.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice decor there..like the look and good colors too
maybe some type of sconce from that period would help (the missing part)


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice job decorating. The theme works really well. How come I don't have a theme? I am sad now cuz my house looks tacky in comparison. Tacky tacky tacky. With a hint of trashy. If I had to say my house had a theme I would have to call it: "Explosion In Tim Burton's Head." No, that sounds too good. But it's some kind of explosion that's for sure.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great look and theme ya got there!!!! I showed my hubby your pics and him being a hunter, he thought it was great. I also did a theme this year instead of just putting out my Halloween things.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

octoberist said:


> How come I don't have a theme? I am sad now cuz my house looks tacky in comparison. Tacky tacky tacky. With a hint of trashy. If I had to say my house had a theme I would have to call it: "Explosion In Tim Burton's Head." No, that sounds too good. But it's some kind of explosion that's for sure.


Poor Octoberist. Tacky can be just as scary, if not more so, than any other theme  Besides, you'll feel better when my friendship pin arrives. I can't decide if I should make the bead pattern blue-red-blue or orange-red-orange, so it might take some time.



Da Weiner said:


> Great look and theme ya got there!!!! I showed my hubby your pics and him being a hunter, he thought it was great. I also did a theme this year instead of just putting out my Halloween things.


Thanks DW! Tell your hubby that the convention is tomorrow night so he better start heading to Toronto to make it.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh yeah..I actually came on here to update this.

I loved the sconce idea Lilly, but just didn't have the time. So I added a lamp and a skull. The lamp has allowed for the cross to be lit.










Bubblehead has made it into the space, as have some caged rats.










I'll be setting up the holding cells soon, so I'll update with that when it's done by tomorrow night (jeez where has the time gone?).


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

This is looking fantastic! You've got a great theme and you're doing a great job executing it. Nice work! :jol:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Marcus! The encouragement comes at a perfect time: CRUNCH time before the party tomorrow night.

I changed the pic of the weaponry case on my website. I fixed up the one side of the weaponry case and added a few bobbles and bones.










I looked at the picture and saw the booze at the bottom of the bar. Heh booze can be used in battle, right? I have amulets and other items that have _spirits_ inside them (HA get it? SPIRITS! Huh? Did ya get it? Hello? *taps microphone* Can you hear me over the crickets?) so I figure the booze bottles can stay too.


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Thanks Marcus! The encouragement comes at a perfect time: CRUNCH time before the party tomorrow night.


Good luck! Not that you need it, everything already looks awesome.

My party is tomorrow night too. I'll be posting some pictures of that after it's over. We've got some neat oldie-but-goodie effects, and I think we're using a Talking Boris in a way that nobody has before.



> (HA get it? SPIRITS! Huh? Did ya get it? Hello? *taps microphone* Can you hear me over the crickets?)


Ba-zing!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*Some Updated Pics - Holding Cell*

I didn't have time to build my holding cell barred door, so I just used a door decoration with the picture of a gate. Guests could poke their heads through to see into the holding cell.

It was quickly put together, as I had two hours to decorate the cell room on the day of my party. The background (hiding my computer and shelves) is just large pieces of cardboard with quickly painted planks and a scene setter door in the middle.










Vampy gets a makeshift body and a couple of friends (day time shot).










And at night.










And finally, to the right of the room.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Fun stuff GF! You certainly go all out for your party. I'm sure it will be a huge success,


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice!! I love the display case.. And where did you get those spiders crawling out the wall thingy? (spiders creep me out.. make me scream like a girl)?


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome job! The picture of the gate on the clear plastic was a very clever workaround.

Hey, I have that exact same pumpkin lamp on my desk at work. :jol:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

HrdHeaded1 said:


> Nice!! I love the display case.. And where did you get those spiders crawling out the wall thingy? (spiders creep me out.. make me scream like a girl)?


Thanks! The spiders I picked up 4 years ago at Party Packagers. They work REALLY well when used in a spider scene (this is a picture from my party the year I bought the spider decorations).












marcus132 said:


> Awesome job! The picture of the gate on the clear plastic was a very clever workaround.
> 
> Hey, I have that exact same pumpkin lamp on my desk at work. :jol:


That pumpkin light was one of my first buys years ago and it is my FAVOURITE item. I always love the way it looks no matter where I put it or what theme I am doing. I always toy with keeping it out year round!

How did your party go, Marcus? And when are you posting pictures???


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> That pumpkin light was one of my first buys years ago and it is my FAVOURITE item. I always love the way it looks no matter where I put it or what theme I am doing. I always toy with keeping it out year round!


I found mine sticking out of a neighbor's garbage can. Seriously. I can't imagine the person who would throw such a thing away.

And I _do_ keep mine out all year round. :jol:



Ghoul Friday said:


> How did your party go, Marcus? And when are you posting pictures???


It was awesome! Hopefully I'll be posting pictures soon. We're in an extreme crunch period at work. (I actually had to put in a vacation request to take Saturday off, and I've been at work ever since. That's messed up on so many levels.)

Did you see my Internet controlled Boris?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*Last of the Pictures - Part 1*

Some final pictures were added to the website. Here's the highlights of the ones I liked best. Need some coffee. Will post half now and the other half after some caffeine.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*Part 2*


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

*And Finally*


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ghoul Friday said:


> How did your party go, Marcus? And when are you posting pictures???


Now! Bam! :jol:


----------

